# Movie Rental to 30hrs!



## BadOleRoss (Jul 21, 2007)

Right now if I rent a movie I had 30 days to watch it or its gone. That's OK, if I cant watch something in 30 days shame on me. My problem is with the 24hr delete. Once you start watching a movie it gets deleted in 24hrs. So, if I decide I want to start my movie tonight at 9pm and I dont finish the whole movie, I cant sit down the following night at 9pm and finish my movie.....it's gone. The 24hr windiw needs to be extended to allow you to view your movie over 2 nights with the same start time.


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

Actually, it's worse than you describe.

I recently rented a movie from Unbox (Hot Fuzz, I'm afraid). Apparently because it was a 99 cent special, it had different terms than normal: It said I would have 24 hours, not 30 days... That's fine I thought... Previous rentals had taken only an hour to download, so I thought I was in good shape.

The download started at 8:05 pm, and so did my 24 hour clock, according to the Tivo info screen. Unfortunately, the movie didn't finish downloading until 11:40pm, and it would not let us start watching until it had finished.

How exactly are we supposed to watch a two hour movie in this situation? Stay up until almost 2am? Watch part now and part the next day (if we can)? No matter what, it will be deleted the next day at 8:05pm.

Tough to watch a 2 hour movie that will be deleted at 8:05 when you don't even get home until almost 7pm.

*Amazon/Tivo need to fix this, and no excuses.* Either you need to start the 24 hour clock when the download FINISHES, or you need to give 30 hours, as the original poster suggested.

Nothing less is acceptable. I felt ripped off by this transaction. I did NOT get 24 hours to watch the movie, as promised. I only got 20 hours and 35 minutes. Honestly, I don't mind the terms for the discount rentals being a little more restrictive, but this was too much.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Agrees with this problem, therefor the answer is to NOT use this service by Amazon, until they change the policy for viewing...

Why would anyone pay $14.95 to purchase a downloadle content, when same product can be purchased on hard copy?

It is bad enough to pay good money for services like HBO asnd the like, only to wait years for first run movies to appear in their programing...

Everyone wants a piece of the pie...


----------



## Hawkeye22 (Aug 8, 2007)

wer said:


> Actually, it's worse than you describe.
> 
> I recently rented a movie from Unbox (Hot Fuzz, I'm afraid). It said I would have 24 hours... That's fine I thought... Previous rentals had taken only an hour to download, so I thought I was in good shape.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound right. The movies I got from Amazon gave me 24 hours once I started playing, and 30 days from the start of download.


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes I was surprised too. But this one had different terms. The "Specials" section is gone now, so I can't check any others. I suppose it was possible the informational text was wrong and that the actual timing policy the Tivo would have acted on might have been the "normal" one, but we didn't put it to the test. We stayed up late and finished watching it.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

wer said:


> Yes I was surprised too. But this one had different terms. The "Specials" section is gone now, so I can't check any others. I suppose it was possible the informational text was wrong and that the actual timing policy the Tivo would have acted on might have been the "normal" one, but we didn't put it to the test. We stayed up late and finished watching it.


I've used the Specials, and they have the standard terms. The text does mention 24 hours, but it doesn't kick in until you hit Play. I've never seen a rental with anything but the standard 30 days, 24 hours terms on Unbox.

As for the OP - TiVo can't do anything about this, it is not their choice. Even Amazon can't change it. The studios dictate the terms for their content, and right now the entire download industry seems to have the same 24 hour timeout on rentals.


----------



## clem2270 (Oct 2, 2003)

megazone said:


> I've used the Specials, and they have the standard terms. The text does mention 24 hours, but it doesn't kick in until you hit Play. I've never seen a rental with anything but the standard 30 days, 24 hours terms on Unbox.


sorry, I don't mean to side track this thread, but Unbox does have another Rental Terms agreement when renting shows from BBC.

"Your rental videos can be stored on your PC for 30 days. Once you press play, you have 7 days to watch each video before it expires."

Definitely points to the fact that the Studio's are making the 24 hour requirement on American based programing.


----------

